# ما هي مقاييس اختيار شريك الحياة أو شريكة الحياة؟



## اليعازر (21 أكتوبر 2011)

كيف اختار شريك حياتى حسب المفهوم المسيحى ؟
ما هي مقاييس اختيار شريك الحياة أو شريكة الحياة؟
الإجابة:

كثيراً ما يتساءل المقبلون على الزواج "كم يكون الفارق المثالى فى العمر بين الخطيبين؟" أو "هناك فارق تعليمى كبير بيننا فهل أوافق؟" أو "هى من عائلة أرستقراطية وأنا نشأت فى بيئة شعبية فهل يتناسب زواجنا".

ليس لمثل هذه الأسئلة ردود محددة، فلا يمكن -مثلاً- أن نقرر مدى عمرياً معيناً بين الخطيبين يصلح أن يطبق فى كل حالات الإرتباط إنما هناك مقاييس عامة فى الإختيار من بينها فارق السن. 



مقاييس الإختيار الزيجى: 

أ- مقاييس داخلية:
1- حد أدنى من التعاطف والتجاذب النفسى المتبادل. 
2- حد أدنى من التناسب فى الطباع. 
3- حد أدنى من الإتفاق على قيم أخلاقية أساسية. 
4- حد أدنى من الإتفاق على أهداف مشتركة فى الحياة. 
5- حد أدنى من التناسب الروحى. 

ب- مقاييس خارجية: 
1- الخصائص الجسمانية.
2- التناسب فى العمر. 
3- التناسب فى المستوى الثقافى والتعليمى. 
4- التناسب فى المستوى الاجتماعى. 
5- الإمكانات الإقتصادية اللازمة لإتمام الزواج. 



ويأتى القرار المناسب نتيجة للمحصلة النهائية لهذه المقاييس مجتمعة، ولكى يتمكن كل من الخطيبين من التأكد من صلاحية كل منهما للآخر ينبغى أن يأخذ فى الإعتبار الاحتياطات التالية:

1- الوضوح مع النفس: وبالتالى الصراحة التامة مع الآخر والمكاشفة المتبادلة بلا تمثيل، ولا تزييف للحقائق ولا إخفاء لأمور لها علاقة بحياتهما المشتركة المقبلة. 

2- إتاحة فرصة كافية للتعرف: كل واحد على طباع الآخر عن قرب من خلال الأحاديث، والمواقف والمفاجآت المختلفة، وهذا يتطلب أن تكون فترة الخطبة كافية، بلا تسرع ولا تعجل.

3- الإستعداد المتبادل لقبول الآخر المختلف: "عنى" والتكيف على طباعه حتى لو استلزم ذلك "منى" التنازل عن أمور أفضلها ولا تروق له، أو تعديل سلوكيات وإتجاهات تعوقنى عن التفاهم معه والتلاقى به.. هذا هو أهم احتياط يؤخذ فى الإعتبار من أجل زواج ناجح. 

4- تحكيم العقل وعدم الانجراف مع تيار العاطفة: حيث العاطفة الرومانسية خيالية، وتلتمس العذر لكل العيوب حتى الجوهرية منها، وتؤجل تصحيح الإتجاهات الخاطئة، وتضعف الإستعداد للتغير إلى الأفضل، فالعاطفة غير المتعقلة توهم الخطيبين بعدم وجود أية إختلافات، وتصور لهما استحالة حدوث أية مشكلات مستقبلية. 


لو وضع كل خطيبين فى إعتبارهما هذه الإحتياطات الأربعة أو دربا نفسيهما على العمل بها، ثم أعادا النظر إلى المقاييس السابقة لصارت الرؤية أكثر وضوحاً، ولأختفى التردد فى صنع قرار الإرتباط (اقرأ مقالاً آخراُ عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في قسم الأسئلة والمقالات). فمن كان لديهما استعداد قبول الاختلافات والتكيف عليها أمكنهما تحقيق التناسب الكافى الذى يؤدى غيابه إلى أغلب الخلافات الزوجية. 

أما بقية المقاييس الداخلية الأخرى فيمكن اكتشافها بغير صعوبة مادام هناك الوضوح، والفرصة الكافية، والعقل الواعى، حيث يمكن بلا عناء التعرف على وجود قيم وأهداف مشتركة، أما التناسب الروحى فهذا أمر يمكن إكتشافه أيضاً من خلال المواقف المختلفة، ويمكن أيضاً أن يجتذب أحدهما الآخر للمسيح فيكون الزواج سبب خلاص مشترك. 

المقاييس الداخلية للإختيار -إذن- تشكل الأساس الراسخ للزواج، ولكن لا ينبغى أن نتجاهل المقاييس الخارجية: فكلما كان السن متقارباً كلما كان ذلك أفضل ولكن ليست هذه هى القاعدة الثابتة، إذ تلعب ديناميكية الشخصية دورها المهم، فتوجد شخصيات قادرة على تجاوز فارق السن، وشخصيات أخرى قد أصابتها شيخوخة نفسية مبكرة برغم صغر السن.. فالعبرة -إذن- بفاعلية الشخصية. مصدر المقال: موقع الأنبا تكلا.

كذلك كلما كان هناك تقارب فى المستوى التعليمى كلما كان ذلك مفضلاً، ولكن هناك شخصيات ذات مستوى تعليمى أقل، ولكنها قادرة على تعويض نقص التعليم بمضاعفة التثقيف الذاتى، بينما هناك شخصيات أخرى متعلمة ولكنها غير قادرة على التفكير السليم والحوار الفعال، والنظرة الموضوعية للأمور، فالعبرة -إذن- بفاعلية الشخصية. 

كذلك يفضل أن يكون المستوى الاجتماعى والاقتصادى بين الشريكين متقارباً حيث يمكن للعائلتين التعامل بحرية مادام المستوى متناسباً، ولكن العبرة بمدى الحب الحقيقى بين الزوجين حيث يتجاوز الحب كل الفوارق الإجتماعية، ولكن زيجات من هذا النوع قد تتحداها صعوبات فى التعامل بين العائلتين كلما كانت الفجوة كبيرة بين الطرفين.



والخلاصة أنه يجب على المقبلين على الزواج التأكد من توافر المقاييس الداخلية، مع أغلب المقاييس الخارجية من أجل زواج ناجح.. وبرغم أن المحبة واستعداد قبول الآخر كما هو، ومن حيث هو، تتجاوز الفجوات، وتصالح المتناقضات، إلا أنه لا يفضل ضياع التناسب فى أكثر من مقياس خارجى واحد.. فقد نتجاوز عن فارق عمر كبير بعض الشئ، ولكن لا تتجاوز عن فارق تعليمى واجتماعى بأن واحد. 

أخيراً ينبغى أن نلتفت إلى ملاحظة مهمة.. إن إختيار شريك الحياة ليس إلا بداية لمرحلة طويلة من الإكتشاف المستمر لشخصية الآخر، والتكيف الدائم مع طباعه من خلال التفاهم والتنازل عن "تحيزاتى" حباً بالآخر الحب الذى يحتمل كل شئ، ويصبر على كل شئ (رسالة كورنثوس الأولى 13).. فإذا اعتبرنا أن الإختيار نقطة على خط الحياة الزوجية، فإن عملية الإكتشاف المستمر لشريك الحياة هى خط الحياة الزوجية كلها، وبدونها لا يتحقق نجاح الحياة العائلية.

منقول


----------



## staregypt (21 أكتوبر 2011)

الحقيقة انا شايفة ان المقاييس اختلفت جدااااااا
عن زمان
دلوقتى بقت المقاييس
L>>>XL>>>XXL
:new6::new6::new6:
شكرااا على الموضوع
:t16::t16::t16:
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 أكتوبر 2011)

*ههههههههههههه هى من ناحيه اختلفت فهى اختلفت-- موضوع جميل-- بس نفسى اسئل سوئال للرجال-- ليه معظمكم يخاف يقول حقيقه مشاعره-- ليه اللف و الدوران-- *
* ليه لو واحده معجبه بواحد مش تقول له و يشوفو لو هينفعو ولا لاء-- بكل بساته!!*
* و ليه لو البنت سئلت الراجل ياخدها على انها قلت ادب-- و ليه هو يقعد يرمى كلام و يلف و يدور و يخلى البنت مش فاهما هل ده اهتمام عادى ولا فى شىء--- و يفضل يزل فيها لغايه لما ينتق-- و ينتق متئخر لما يكون واحد تانى اتقدم--- فين الرجاله!!!!!!!!!!! فين الراجل الدوغرى إلى مش يخاف لو عرض و هى رفضت حتى--- و يتنقشو مع بعض عادى--- ما علينا هو ده ادم-- و هى دى حواء--"مش ساهله بردو--سهن-ههههه"*
*الرب يوفق الجميع*


----------



## elamer1000 (21 أكتوبر 2011)

> مقاييس الإختيار الزيجى:
> 
> أ- مقاييس داخلية:
> 1- حد أدنى من التعاطف والتجاذب النفسى المتبادل.
> ...




*الف شكر*

*ربنا يباركك*

*+++*​


----------



## candy shop (21 أكتوبر 2011)

> أ- مقاييس داخلية:
> 1- حد أدنى من التعاطف والتجاذب النفسى المتبادل.
> 2- حد أدنى من التناسب فى الطباع.
> 3- حد أدنى من الإتفاق على قيم أخلاقية أساسية.
> ...



موضوع فى غايه الاهميه 

اتمنى كل من يقرؤه ان يستفيد منه 

شكراااااااااااااااا اليعازر 

على الموضوع القيم 

اجمل تقييم 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------

